# Low Iodine Diet



## Nana78

I'm sorry if I post this in the wrong spot, I am needing help in where to find frozen vegetables with no salt I have to start the diet on the 8th and I've looked at some bags but they have salt in them. This diet is going to be hard I'm already wishing January hurries up and jumps to February I already am a picky eater and I am a product of pizza potatoes and junk food. I don't eat meat but not being able to eat pizza hurts lol. Any suggestions on where I can find unsalted nuts and I may try the unsalted peanut butter but I really need to find frozen mix veggies with no salt thank you.


----------



## joplin1975

Could you cut up some veggies and freeze them yourself? I don't think I looked at frozen veggies, but one of my guiding principles was to make most everything from scratch.

You should find unsalted PB and peanuts at the store. The hardest for me was dairy.

Have you downloaded the RAI Cookbook? I let myself cheat a bit, made the low iodine brownies and ate them frequently.

I also peeled potatoes, cut them in wedges/slices, deep fried them, dusted with no iodine salt and ate them with no salt ketchup.

I also made low iodine bread and had lots of peanut butter (no salt) and jelly sandwiches.

One last thought: you might want to call the manufacturer of the veggies. Salt treated with iodine is more expensive, so they often use iodine free salt (remember this isn't a no salt diet...just a no iodine diet). For instance, you can eat as many Fritos as you'd like, since Frito Lay does not use iodinized sat.


----------



## Nana78

Hi no I didn't download the cookbook but I looked at it, I seen you can have potatoes but only the inside so is it better to wash the potato and cook it and eat the inside or peel it? I have weight to lose so I'm trying to stick to the frozen/fresh veggies and fresh fruit I don't eat meat but my body is craving the junk food I am used too.


----------



## joplin1975

You could do either, as long as you don't each the skin 

The low iodine brownies are really good!


----------



## Drtee1953

Nana, I'm wondering how it went for you. I'll be doing the diet soon, and like you, I expect some real challenges.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Hi everyone:

RE: Low Iodine Diet (LID)

1. is Coca-cola okay? Diet or Regular?

2. Is Coffee-Mate® okay to use. I've read yes and no.


----------



## joplin1975

Soda is a yes:


Sodas (except with Red Dye #3 or E127 in Europe), cola, diet cola, non-instant coffee, non-instant tea, beer, wine, other alcoholic beverages, lemonade, fruit juices

http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/lowiodinediet/

My understanding was coffee mate was not ok to use (disclaimer: I've never had a cup of coffee....).


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Soda is a yes:
> 
> 
> Sodas (except with Red Dye #3 or E127 in Europe), cola, diet cola, non-instant coffee, non-instant tea, beer, wine, other alcoholic beverages, lemonade, fruit juices
> 
> http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/lowiodinediet/
> 
> My understanding was coffee mate was not ok to use (disclaimer: I've never had a cup of coffee....).


Thanks. My endocrinologist called Nestle and the Rep stated Coffee-Mate regular has "no added iodine". That didn't answer the question.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Soda is a yes:
> 
> 
> Sodas (except with Red Dye #3 or E127 in Europe), cola, diet cola, non-instant coffee, non-instant tea, beer, wine, other alcoholic beverages, lemonade, fruit juices
> 
> http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/lowiodinediet/
> 
> My understanding was coffee mate was not ok to use (disclaimer: I've never had a cup of coffee....).


1. Can one really eat unlimited fresh fruit, unsalted peanut butter ?

2. Why isn't chicken listed under "allowed foods and ingredients" ? HERE: http://thyca.org/download/document/229/Cookbook1pgEng.pdf

3. Can someone locate a table of iodine content of foods ? Could not find one by Google search.

4. Avocado oil okay ?

5. Brown mushrooms okay?

6. Unsalted pistachio nuts okay ?

7. Other than this list and cookbook at thyroca.org http://thyca.org/download/document/229/Cookbook1pgEng.pdf anyone have other reliable weblinks for the LID ?


----------



## joplin1975

1) Yes. I lived in natural unsalted PB.

2) Because you should only have limited amounts of meat and some chicken in injected with sodium so they aren't pressing it hard.

3) I have never found one...

4) Not 100% sure but most oils are ok.

5) Not 100% sure but would assume it's ok.

6) Yes.

7) The thyca LID book is considered the bible.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Thank you. What about Balsalmic vinegar? It's disappointing that a comprehensive detailed list of inclusions and exclusions cannot be found.

What was it like to live "in" unsalted peanut butter? Sticky mess. (j/k)

LINKS ON IODINE CONTENT:

http://apjcn.nhri.org.tw/server/info/books-phds/books/foodfacts/html/data/data5k.html

http://nora.nerc.ac.uk/id/eprint/8354/1/CR03084N.pdf

http://www.ign.org/cm_data/2005_Haldimann_Iodine_content_in_food_groups_JFCA.pdf

https://www.zrtlab.com/images/documents/Iodine_Content_in_Foods_PHO.pdf


----------



## joplin1975

Balsamic is good to go too! 

Lol! My college roommate got married while I did the LID. I ate PB sandwiches at the reception ????????


----------



## Want2FeelGood

OFF TOPIC: Joplin, what has been your thyroglobulin levels (not listed below) ? Have your neck ultrasounds been normal? Did you have a 2nd or 3rd I123 scan?

Papillary cancer with lymph node involvement

Total Thyroidectomy 8/29/11
TSH 71.17 on 9/14/11
RAI 100mci 9/23/11
Starting point for replacement meds: 50 mcgs of Synthroid, TSH 121.88 on 11/8/11; 100 mcgs of Synthroid, TSH 43.21 on 12/9/11; 137 mcgs of Synthroid, TSH 7.88 on 1/11/12; TSH 8.38 on 2/9/12, 150 mcgs of Synthroid, TSH 2.81 on 3/27/12, TSH 0.54 on 5/8/12, TSH 0.78 on 8/8/12, TSH 0.39 on 12/20/12, TSH 0.24 on 3/5/13, TSH 0.33 on 4/15/14, TSH .12 on 3/10/15, TSH 0.21 on 9/15/2016, TSH .12 on 2/17/17.


----------



## joplin1975

Well...

I had a follow up scan after my I131 treatment. It showed significantly decreased activity. I had two follow up I123 scans. One on the first anniversary of my I131 treatment and one on the two year anniversary (both stimulated with Thyrogen).

On anniversaries three and four, I had thyrogen stimulates blood work done along with neck ultrasounds. My Tg and TgAB was always undetectable. Ultrasounds were clear,

Years five and six were non-stimulated blood work and neck ultrasound. Ultrasounds were clear.

This year my Tg is undetectable, but my TgAB has jumped to 5.0 (again unstimulated). Ultrasound was clear. Repeat blood work came up again with undetectable Tg and TgAB at 5.1. So I had a neck CT and they can't find anything. We're going to wait a year and see what the blood work looks like then.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Well...
> 
> I had a follow up scan after my I131 treatment. It showed significantly decreased activity. I had two follow up I123 scans. One on the first anniversary of my I131 treatment and one on the two year anniversary (both stimulated with Thyrogen).
> 
> On anniversaries three and four, I had thyrogen stimulates blood work done along with neck ultrasounds. My Tg and TgAB was always undetectable. Ultrasounds were clear,
> 
> Years five and six were non-stimulated blood work and neck ultrasound. Ultrasounds were clear.
> 
> This year my Tg is undetectable, but my TgAB has jumped to 5.0 (again unstimulated). Ultrasound was clear. Repeat blood work came up again with undetectable Tg and TgAB at 5.1. So I had a neck CT and they can't find anything. We're going to wait a year and see what the blood work looks like then.


Congrats. Warning re: antibodies. Had paired specimens and one well-known lab found no antibodies while another well-known lab found them Did your Thyrogen stimulated TG did not rise?


----------



## joplin1975

Thanks.

I didn't do stimulated this time around. Was going to, but given that my neck CT AND ultrasound were 100% and given that I have a high deductible insurance, my radiologist was suspicious that it was somehow a false positive. I still don't "get it" but I trust the radiologist and have decided not to worry about it until next year. I'm going to likely use a different lab next year to see what results they get.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I didn't do stimulated this time around. Was going to, but given that my neck CT AND ultrasound were 100% and given that I have a high deductible insurance, my radiologist was suspicious that it was somehow a false positive. I still don't "get it" but I trust the radiologist and have decided not to worry about it until next year. I'm going to likely use a different lab next year to see what results they get.


My endo said antibodies can come and go, and the importance is mostly TG assay interference.

Now, on the subject of LID, here is a shopping list from a friend who will undergo her first I123. I like this list. Is there anything here which is banned or should be limited?

Splenda®

Meyer lemons

unsalted peanuts & pistachios

org unsalted peanut butter

org honey

matzo

organic natural chicken breasts

diet coke

unsweetened almond milk

organic popcorn seeds

avocado oil

Lundberg organic rice cakes http://www.lundberg.com/product/organic-cinnamon-toast-rice-cake/

Morton sea salt without iodine

organic raisins

organic bananas

fresh broccoli

fresh green beans

org applesauce

Tim's unsalted reduced fat potato chips

Org Sweet Yellow Onions (whole)

Org leafy fresh spinach

Coffee-mate original creamer

Org french vanilla coffee beans

Dreyers Outshine fruit bars https://www.outshinesnacks.com/products?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrqOuqcqY2wIVEqrsCh3V-gtuEAAYASABEgKePvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://www.outshinesnacks.com/products/frozen-fruit-bars/grape

QUESTION: Is clarified butter (ghee) okay to use on the LID?


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Want2FeelGood said:


> My endo said antibodies can come and go, and the importance is mostly TG assay interference.
> 
> Now, on the subject of LID, here is a shopping list from a friend who will undergo her first I123. I like this list. Is there anything here which is banned or should be limited?
> 
> Splenda®
> 
> Meyer lemons
> 
> unsalted peanuts & pistachios
> 
> org unsalted peanut butter
> 
> org honey
> 
> matzo
> 
> organic natural chicken breasts
> 
> diet coke
> 
> unsweetened almond milk
> 
> organic popcorn seeds
> 
> avocado oil
> 
> Lundberg organic rice cakes http://www.lundberg.com/product/organic-cinnamon-toast-rice-cake/
> 
> Morton sea salt without iodine
> 
> organic raisins
> 
> organic bananas
> 
> fresh broccoli
> 
> fresh green beans
> 
> org applesauce
> 
> Tim's unsalted reduced fat potato chips
> 
> Org Sweet Yellow Onions (whole)
> 
> Org leafy fresh spinach
> 
> Coffee-mate original creamer
> 
> Org french vanilla coffee beans
> 
> Dreyers Outshine fruit bars https://www.outshinesnacks.com/products?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrqOuqcqY2wIVEqrsCh3V-gtuEAAYASABEgKePvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> https://www.outshinesnacks.com/products/frozen-fruit-bars/grape
> 
> QUESTION: Is clarified butter (ghee) okay to use on the LID?


Forgot to add Apples and "Cuties" (tangerines) to this list.


----------



## joplin1975

I think I would avoid ghee on the LID.

Your list looks good. Also, if she has a bread maker, she can make this bread with non-iodine salt: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6813/white-bread-for-the-bread-machine/

I made a lot of loaves, let them sit out, and then turned it into bread crumbs. Then I used egg whites and the bread crumbs to coat my chicken breasts and fry them up in a little oil...then baked them. It felt like a "substantial" meal on the LID diet.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> I think I would avoid ghee on the LID.
> 
> Your list looks good. Also, if she has a bread maker, she can make this bread with non-iodine salt: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/6813/white-bread-for-the-bread-machine/
> 
> I made a lot of loaves, let them sit out, and then turned it into bread crumbs. Then I used egg whites and the bread crumbs to coat my chicken breasts and fry them up in a little oil...then baked them. It felt like a "substantial" meal on the LID diet.


Good idea, but no bread machine. Tempting.

If Coffee-Mate okay? One site indicates no powdered creamer, but most sites recommend Coffee-Mate ORIGINAL. The ingredients do include caseinate, but not carrageenan.

Did you limit chicken? Beef?


----------



## joplin1975

I still don't know about Coffee-mate. I've never had a cup of coffee (I know, I know) so I never paid much attention to that.

One serving of meat (any kind of meat) a day.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

https://www.mskcc.org/sites/default/files/node/20605/document/low-iodine-diet-2014.pdf

This Sloan-Kettering (SK) list makes things even more confusing!!

Other lists approve of raisins, but SK shows no dried fruit.
Broccoli is okay on many lists, but SK indicates no.

SK shows avoid Coke, but other lists indicate Coke is fine.
Sk says no Jello, but other lists show Jello is fine.
Some lists show olives are fine, SK says NO.
Some lists approve of graham crackers, but SK says NO.
Strawberries are on some lists, but SK says NO.


----------



## joplin1975

Huh. I've never seen that list before.

I ate strawberries. I do remember the no dried fruit rule, now that you mention it, but I can't imagine some raisins will be too bad.

I always came back to the idea that it was LOW iodine, not NO iodine.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Huh. I've never seen that list before.
> 
> I ate strawberries. I do remember the no dried fruit rule, now that you mention it, but I can't imagine some raisins will be too bad.
> 
> I always came back to the idea that it was LOW iodine, not NO iodine.


Why would fresh fruit be okay and dried fruit not okay? Makes no sense.

What about "SO Delicious Coconut Milk Creamer" which has organic coconut cream, cane sugar, dipotassium phosphate, and gellan gum ? It's free of titanium dioxide, salt, carregeenan, dairy, and soy. Okay to use instead of CoffeeMate?


----------



## joplin1975

I don't know why dried fruit would not be allowed? BTW, I just stumbled on this list...obviously there are lots of conflicting information: http://lidlifecommunity.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/LID-Group-Low-Iodine-Diet-Guidelines.pdf

That creamer sounds safer than the CoffeeMate.

BTW, I should have mentioned earlier that my docs didn't have me do the LID for my I131 treatment. They had a really laid back approach to it: you've been through enough already, your TSH is high enough, don't stress about it. I *DID* do the LID for my I123 WBSs in the second and third year. My point was that despite consuming iodine proir to RAI, It still "worked."


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> I don't know why dried fruit would not be allowed? BTW, I just stumbled on this list...obviously there are lots of conflicting information: http://lidlifecommunity.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/LID-Group-Low-Iodine-Diet-Guidelines.pdf
> 
> That creamer sounds safer than the CoffeeMate.
> 
> BTW, I should have mentioned earlier that my docs didn't have me do the LID for my I131 treatment. They had a really laid back approach to it: you've been through enough already, your TSH is high enough, don't stress about it. I *DID* do the LID for my I123 WBSs in the second and third year. My point was that despite consuming iodine proir to RAI, It still "worked."


There is consolation that some institutions do not use the LID before I123 or I131. However, if small amounts of TG and/or anything suspicious on ultrasound and/or the new appearance of antiTG antibodies, one will worry that if they did do the LID before RAI would something have shown on RAI scan.

I ordered an iodine test kit and will check Morton's non-iodized salt and regular salt in the next few days.

Did you use non-iodized salt during your LID ?

Note that the list you just posted allows DRIED FRUIT and does not exclude raisins. It's bad enough to follow the LID, but there's too much conflicting info out there.

Have you consumed bacon on the LID?


----------



## joplin1975

I did use copious amounts of non-iodized salt during the LID. 

And, yes, I totally get that one would want to maximize results and be as low-iodine as possible. I was just noting that I don't think it guarantees anything.

I did not consume bacon on the LID. I did not consume any kind of processed meat (sausages, cold cuts, bacon, etc).


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Were you worried that the non-iodized salt had iodine? Which brand of NIS did you use?


----------



## joplin1975

No. Regular non-iodized table salt does not have iodine in it. (Sea salt, however, does.) It wouldn't make sense for a company to add in iodine and not re-coup the costs.

I just used regular ol' Morton's non-iodized salt.

I didn't eat any chips, but on the ThyCa boards, people report that Fritos does not use iodized salt and therefore lots of people eat those.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> No. Regular non-iodized table salt does not have iodine in it. (Sea salt, however, does.) It wouldn't make sense for a company to add in iodine and not re-coup the costs.
> 
> I just used regular ol' Morton's non-iodized salt.
> 
> I didn't eat any chips, but on the ThyCa boards, people report that Fritos does not use iodized salt and therefore lots of people eat those.


I love Tim's reduced fat unsalted potato chips. Safeway has them.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

I'm on the LID now and adhering well. I purchased some Organic chicken breasts by Harris Farms. Fried 6 ozs. in avocado oil. Finished it, satisfying, but realized that it tasted a bit salty. Perhaps because of LID adherence created a contrast. The ingredients showed nothing except chicken. No infusion. No salt.

BUT looked at the nutritional label and it showed 75 mg. sodium per 4 oz, So I had about 120 mg. sodium. Does this mean I took in too much iodine? Am I screwed?


----------



## joplin1975

You should try to find chicken that's not injected with any kind of broth. Organic vs non-organic is irrelevant it's how it's processed.

I don't know if that sodium is coming from broth or not and if it is from broth, it's hard to know if the broth is made from iodinized or non-iodinized salt. In short, there's lots of variables.

I don't think you're screwed. Remember it's not no iodine, it's low iodine. People have messed up the LID frequently. As long as you stick to it as closely as you can, you'll be ok.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> You should try to find chicken that's not injected with any kind of broth. Organic vs non-organic is irrelevant it's how it's processed.
> 
> I don't know if that sodium is coming from broth or not and if it is from broth, it's hard to know if the broth is made from iodinized or non-iodinized salt. In short, there's lots of variables.
> 
> I don't think you're screwed. Remember it's not no iodine, it's low iodine. People have messed up the LID frequently. As long as you stick to it as closely as you can, you'll be ok.


Called the chicken manufacturer.... the only sodium present is naturally-occurring. They do not add sodium. Phew!


----------



## joplin1975

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Awesome!!!!


What about a whole sweet yellow onion grilled in avocado oil? Seems that onions are not high in iodine: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=69


----------



## joplin1975

Onions shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

joplin1975 said:


> Onions shouldn't be a problem.


How about unsalted corn chips? And what's the final verdict on strawberry jam? Raisins?


----------



## joplin1975

Corn chips depend on the brand but most are ok.

Strawberry jam is ok.

I guess since some think dried fruit should be avoided, I'd probably avoid raisins. But I don't think it'll ruin the diet if you have some. Low iodine, not no iodine.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Good article on iodine: https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Iodine-HealthProfessional/


----------



## Want2FeelGood

You want a headache?

http://nora.nerc.ac.uk/id/eprint/8354/1/CR03084N.pdf


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Why should one on the LID avoid alginic acid when it has no iodine in its structure?

https://www.google.com/search?q=alginic+acid&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=3TsBIZsQrkHoSM%253A%252C10uxrjXs48yxxM%252C_&usg=__TybddjGrrsexNJXjU7aZAa5jQOE%3D&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjbx6X4w6_bAhXR6J8KHUZpBRAQ_h0IggIwEg#imgrc=3TsBIZsQrkHoSM:


----------



## Want2FeelGood

I just had some Balsamic vinegar, but this LID list indicates to avoid it: https://www.mskcc.org/sites/default/files/node/20605/document/low-iodine-diet-2014.pdf


----------



## joplin1975

Balsamic should be fine. I noticed they noted Carmel coloring - good balsamic shouldn't have added coloring. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Don't know what is"good". Trader Joe's, small bottle, gold label.

Had several fruit bars tonight, grape and tangerine. They were way too delicious.

Do you think they are "safe" ? https://www.outshinesnacks.com/products?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-r2gibW02wIV07jACh1nTgzkEAAYASABEgJ4XPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Also found a nice safe coffee creamer.


----------

